# Score That Buck - WIN



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

*score*

157 1/2


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

153 3/8


----------



## JasonM (Jan 6, 2005)

154 7/8


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

159 1/8


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

165 3/8


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

157 3/8:embara:


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm assuming gross score? Which I'd guess to be 175 6/8 

If we're talking about net score then 169 5/8


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

162 5/8 that's just a glance and a guess


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Gross 172 2/8
Net 168 3/8


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

172 3/8 gross
168 7/8 net


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

161 1/8


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

177 3/4


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

Gross: 172 5/8"
Net: 168 0/8"


----------



## bowhunt_15 (Jun 24, 2006)

171 3/8


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

wouldn't this be considered spamming since you are on here promoting a pay yearly website?


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

Tough to say without seeing total body of deer and knowing where it's from but I'll guess -155 3/8


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

163 3/8


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

158 3/8


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

169-5/8


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*157 3/8*

157 3/8


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

158, I think

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

161 3/8


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

164 2/8


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

163 7/8


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

173 2/8


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

173- 3/8


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

*score*

well assuming this is like The Price is Right and it's the closest without going over I say 1 inch Bob. No for real my guess is 149 2/8"


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Contest*

Whoops....forgot to put ending date....lets say this Friday (12/22) at Midnight...


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

157 5/8


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll take a stab and say 171 3/8


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

166 3/8


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*my guess*

170 4/8


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

166 5/8"


----------



## tribute79 (Sep 18, 2006)

163 3/8


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

161 5/8


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

157 6/8's


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

163 3/8; rough guess


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

157 5/8


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

164 6/8


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*nice site*

I say 159 5/8 gross


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

162 1/8


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

181 3/8 Thats a big one! I never done this before so im taking a wild guess!!! lol


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

157 7/8 :darkbeer:


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

I`ll Take A Guess 157 4/8


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

176 3/8 Gross...


----------



## smokeydog (Aug 12, 2006)

147 6/8


----------



## ntrl (Dec 17, 2006)

ursonvs said:


> wouldn't this be considered spamming since you are on here promoting a pay yearly website?


Actually no.....this is the appropriate forum for this promotion. So, please join in and take a guess!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*aim low .....*

139 3/4 :angel: 

PBean


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

149 3/8


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

165 0/8


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

163 2/8


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

173 1/2


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

146 5/8


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

176 5/8


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

168


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

181 3/8 gross


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

163 2/8


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

hoyt19 said:


> 164 2/8


162 looks better to me.


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

181 2/8"


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

165 2/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Getting Close*

We are about to finish this giveaway....so many of you are sooo close...we will see....30 minutes

Jason Jacob
President, Founder
GameTRaxx, Inc


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winner Winner Winner*

Here it is...you all did awesome!! We Hoyt19 NAILED it with a 162. Perfect score. However, since many of you are close, I am rewarding the TOP 5 Places with a free 1 year membership!!

Hoyt19 - Overall Champ
Team Hoyt PA - 2nd Place
LeEarl - 3rd Place
Jumpman - 4th Place - Tied
Bowgod - 4th Place - Tied

GREAT JOB!!!!

Thanks for participating and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!! 

Please note, we are adding a new feature to give you all a 30 day Free Membership. This will let you go out and try it for yourself.

Make sure you try it out and give us feedback!! That is critical to making the perfect product for you!!

Have a good one...HUNT HARD....BUT HUNT SMART!!

Jason Jacob
President, Founder
GameTraxx, Inc.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ssfr2006 said:


> Here it is...you all did awesome!! We Hoyt19 NAILED it with a 162. Perfect score. However, since many of you are close, I am rewarding the TOP 5 Places with a free 1 year membership!!
> 
> Hoyt19 - Overall Champ
> Team Hoyt PA - 2nd Place
> ...




:RockOn: sweet :RockOn:


----------



## GO-FASTER (Mar 31, 2006)

169 even


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

im thinkin right at 152 2/8"

Thanks.


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the contest Jason:wink:


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

152 3/8


----------



## Wille (Apr 18, 2005)

163.5 mu guess


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

gross 179
net 171


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

*score*

168 2/8


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

lol everyone's still guessing...


I'll go with uhhh 162?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Was that 162 Gross or Net???


----------

